# MacBaren's Navy Flake



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2009)

I am a new puffer,and this was my first flake.I like it a lot,I hear people talk about the bite that MacBaren's has,but I got no bite from this and found it to be nice and mild.I think this as started something with flakes and me


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I smoked McB blends when I was in college, but was an inexperienced smoker with cheap pipes, and always got a hot, biting, gurgling, wet smoke from their blends (Scottish Mixture and Golden Extra).

I've returned to the McB brand, and currently smoke Navy Flake, Mixture Flake and Dark Twist Roll Cake in my rotation, and love all of them. My preferred way is fully rubbed out.

I think their tobacco and blend quality is high, and requires the careful smoking technique of a seasoned smoker to avoid the bite, etc.

I'm rather leaning toward trying one of their aromatic blends, and I'm an avid English/Oriental/Balkan smoker! If there's a recommended aromatic blend someone recommends, I'm all ears!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, if you've got the technique down, I'd say Vanilla Cream is kind of nice. It's not all nice smell; there's flavor as well. I'll probably try it again eventually, but as an early try for me, I fell victim to the bite. I'll probably give it another try eventually.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

MacBaren Navy Flake is one of my favorites. It taught me how to slow down smoking a pipe. Thanks for the post. It helped make up my mind on which tin to crack open next.:smoke2:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I find that MacB Navy Flake needs time to settle down and get de-fanged. Letting the tin rest for a year at least will make for a spectacular smoking blend.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

McB NF is one of my favorites, but not right off the tin. This is just due to the taste, not because it bites me, which it never has. I pop the tin and let it sit (with the lid back on) for a few days. Then I take out a few flakes and let them sit in the open for awhile. It makes all the difference. YMMV.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> I find that MacB Navy Flake needs time to settle down and get de-fanged. Letting the tin rest for a year at least will make for a spectacular smoking blend.





Zeabed said:


> McB NF is one of my favorites, but not right off the tin. This is just due to the taste, not because it bites me, which it never has. I pop the tin and let it sit (with the lid back on) for a few days. Then I take out a few flakes and let them sit in the open for awhile. It makes all the difference. YMMV.


Good advice, I was looking to try the Navy Flake, and this info will come in handy :thumb:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

My experience with Navy Flake wasn't all that pleasant, to cut against the groove. It had too much "tart" for me and some off taste that i feel like didn't belong to tobacco. That was last year though, maybe i need to give it a try again before i speak too soon.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> My experience with Navy Flake wasn't all that pleasant, to cut against the groove. It had too much "tart" for me and some off taste that i feel like didn't belong to tobacco. That was last year though, maybe i need to give it a try again before i speak too soon.


It needs some rest to get the edge off. I just polished off a tin that was a year old (in fact, some of the noobie traders got the last of it). Well worth waiting a year for this one to blossom, young - it will take yer tongue off.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> I find that MacB Navy Flake needs time to settle down and get de-fanged. Letting the tin rest for a year at least will make for a spectacular smoking blend.


I like the stuff "as is" and smoke it when I purchase the tin, but . . . having tried other baccys that have aged, I'll add a few tins of this to my cellar, cuz I suspect that it gets reaaaaaally mellow with age. ipe:

(I only wish I got more mellow with age!)


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pipe Organist said:


> I like the stuff "as is" and smoke it when I purchase the tin, but . . . having tried other baccys that have aged, I'll add a few tins of this to my cellar, cuz I suspect that it gets reaaaaaally mellow with age. ipe:
> 
> (I only wish I got more mellow with age!)


Check the back of yer Navy Flake tin. If it has a date, you know exactly how old it was at the time of popping. If there is NO date, it is at least a year old - as far as I know MacB started dating tins around mid '08.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm having my first bowl of this right now, and it's okay, I guess. But the tin aroma is absolutely hideous. Reminds me of a cheap bar's bathroom, urine soaked with a cheap air freshener thrown in to try and hide it.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I'm having my first bowl of this right now, and it's okay, I guess. But the tin aroma is absolutely hideous. Reminds me of a cheap bar's bathroom, urine soaked with a cheap air freshener thrown in to try and hide it.


hhahahha mark, you were smoking cigs in the boy's john in Jr. high right hahhaha, don't ask me how I know LOL
the navy flake I enjoy, I have 2 tins I bought at my local B&M aging both, you might want to bottle what's left and celler it for 6 months or so and then come back to it 
then again if you don't like it, I'll take it off your hands 
troy


----------

